# Tiger passed away today



## Skittles (Jul 17, 2011)

One of my cats that was diagnosed with FeLV that I posted about a few weeks ago in the Cat Health forum passed away today August 10, 2011. Tiger was only two years old. May he fly free in the Rainbow Bridge. Tiger, you are loved and we will miss you very much. xoxo


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss of Tiger. Poor Babe only 2 years old.
Life is so unfair
I hope the happy memories of Tiger will help you through.

R.I.P Tiger and have lots of fun up at Rainbow Bridge xx


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

My heart goes out to you
Sorry for your loss of such a young cat.
Run free Tiger. xx


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

So very sorry to hear Tiger lost his fight 

Run free at the bridge brave paws xxx


----------



## wyntersmum (Jul 31, 2011)

bless im so sorry. may he play in the fields of sunshine. and see friend wherever he looks. take care and keep safe xxx


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Rip little one, run free at the bridge

Clare xxx


----------



## Forget-me-not (May 5, 2010)

RIP Tiger x
My previous cat Felix was adopted with his brother Spats as kittens aged approx 4 months. I discovered two years later that both Felix and Spats had FELV when Spats developed an eye infection that was resistant to antibiotics. Spats died aged 5 but Felix never showed any symptoms and lived to 10 years of age before cancer took him January 2010. Felix is remembered as "the legend". When the vet put him to sleep, there was not a dry eye in the surgery.
I'm sure you loved Tiger just as much as we did our FELV boys.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

RIP Tiger, have tons of fun at the bridge little one xx


----------



## Skittles (Jul 17, 2011)

Forget-me-not said:


> RIP Tiger x
> My previous cat Felix was adopted with his brother Spats as kittens aged approx 4 months. I discovered two years later that both Felix and Spats had FELV when Spats developed an eye infection that was resistant to antibiotics. Spats died aged 5 but Felix never showed any symptoms and lived to 10 years of age before cancer took him January 2010. Felix is remembered as "the legend". When the vet put him to sleep, there was not a dry eye in the surgery.
> I'm sure you loved Tiger just as much as we did our FELV boys.


So sorry about your loss of Felix and Spats. I developed a special bond with Tiger as I have Skittles. Kitties with FeLV are very special.


----------



## Etienne (Dec 8, 2010)

I am so sorry for your lost

R.I.P Tiger


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

RIP Tiger, taken far too soon, play at the bridge lil man xxx


----------

